# MEI fa un 4.000!!!



## betulina

*Joveneta!!! *

No puc dir que m'hagi sorprès que hagis arribat tan de pressa al nivell 4,   perquè ens veiem sovint i veig el teu ritme, però sí que puc dir que vas disparaaaaada!!!  Els altres anem quedant petits, petits...... 


Fora conyes, *4.000 FELICITATS i enhorabones!!!* I sobretot, més de 4.000 *gràcies!!!* per ser aquí.

Una abraçada!!
​


----------



## Antpax

Hola Mei. ¡4000 ya!, si parece que fue ayer cuando te felicitamos por los 3000, así no hay manera de cogerte. Mis mayores felicitaciones para una forera genial y seguro que muchísimo mejor persona.

Moltes Felicitats y gràcies per tot (espero haberlo dicho bien)

Un abrazo.

Ant.


----------



## Mei

Betulina: Ja veuràs quan t'atrapi!!! Gràcies. 
Antpax: Gracias amigo! (Sí, lo has escrito bien )

No estaría aquí sin vuestra ayuda, jovencitos... 

Ens veiem per aquí!! / Nos vemos por aquí!

Mei


----------



## Cecilio

Enhorabona, Mei! És un plaer compartir amb persones com tu els fòrums de WR.


I per què no? Enhorabona també a tots els que es passegen pel jove fòrum de català, que mica en mica va creixent!!


----------



## frida-nc

*FELICITATS MEI***

*THAT'S ALL I CAN SAY***
*
I HOPE THAT's OK**

¡Cuatro Mil Aplausos para ti!**
Frida
*


----------



## Mei

Cecilio: Moltes gràcies, sí, és divertit moure's per aquí 

frida-nc: Thank you, I'm learning so much with all of you  (yes, its correct )

Fins ara! See you around!

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> Betulina: Ja veuràs quan t'atrapi!!! Gràcies.



heheh elis, elis....


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones, Mei!!...¿Por qué foros andás ?*


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> heheh elis, elis....



 Feia molt temps que no em feien això del "elis elis"! Qué bo! Começa a correr, que ara vinc! Fiiiiiuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!



> *¡¡Felicitaciones, Mei!!...¿Por qué foros andás ?*


Ay ay ay... un poquito por aquí... un poquito por allá... ahora español... ahora catalan... ahora inglés... un poquito de cultura...  ay ay ay 

Gracies Rayines! 

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Pero, pero....

¿Cómo me ha podido pasar eso?

FELICIDADES, MEI!

Eres una chica muy amable i siempre dispuesta a ayudar.
Muchas gracias por todos tus 4000. Esperemos que muy pronto te felicitaremos el próximo millar!

¡Un beso, guapa! Sigue asi!
Natasha


----------



## VenusEnvy

¡Mi'ija! ¡Qué alegría! ¡Ya 4.000! Eres grandecita ya.  ¡FELICIDADES!

Sabes que sea en WR o fuera de WR, eres una persona servicial que siempre anda ayudando a los demás. Sigue así, chica. 

¡Un besote!


<3                      (ji ji)


----------



## Mei

Natasha, VenusEnvy no digáis esas cosas... ¡qué pensará la gente! .

Gracias por TODO chicas  

¡Nos vemos pronto! 

*<3*  

Mei


----------



## JazzByChas

Well, well...looks like I am the only "gringo" here!

Nonetheless, I congratulate you on your achievement of 4.000 posts!  You are indeed a busy member of this forum, and your contributions in Spanish and Catalan are well appreciated!

Chas.


----------



## Masood

Mei, you are a top dude! Ever helpful and reliable!
ENHORABUENA!!


----------



## Fernando

Gràcies per els teus posts.Y perdona por la patada que le acabo de dar al catalán, supongo.


----------



## Eugin

Para mi catalana favorita del foro, la que tiene la suerte de vivir en una de las ciudades más lindas del mundo , unas *felicitaciones* asiiiiiiiiiiiiiii de grande por todas sus participaciones en el foro, siempre de tan buen humor y acertadas respuestas .

¡Muchas gracias, Mei, por tu presencia entre nosotros!!!!! Ojalá alguna vez podamos caminar por la Rambla en un día de primavera... o bien por alguna callecita de mi Buenos Aires querido,  

 ¡Un fuerte abrazo de esta amiga argentina!!


----------



## Mei

JazzByChas: Thanks Bro, you're always thereiow 4 da Meiow!  (just trying! heh heh) 
Masood:  Thanks mate! 
Fernando: Patada? Noooo, lo escribiste bien , gracias Fernando! 
Eugin:  gracias guapa! Tu trae el mate que yo me encargo de los alfajores... yummie! 

Mei


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy 4th Postiversary, Mei!*

Honestly, you have one of the best attitudes of any forer@ around.  YOU ROCK!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Mei, Mei, mei,¿Cómo decirtelo? Pues te lo diré en Náhuatl, como no sé Catalán
*Tlazohcamati huel miec ca toicniuhtli. ¡ Paquilizcayolli tetoca ihcon ! *

*Muchas gracias por ser nuestro amigo,¡Felicidades y sigue así!*

Nunca nos abandones, y perdón por llegar tarde a la fiesta.


----------



## Mei

FenixP: Thanks mate! 

Miguelillo: Gracias!! Ya sabes que nunca es tarde, 

Mei


----------



## BETOREYES

Como no entiendo ni jota de catalán no había visto este hilo.  
(Uy si, ¡Cómo no!... Luego te cuento una de vaqueros)

No se me pasó, estaba preparando el discurso y ahí va:
¡FE-LI-CI-TA-CIO-NES!      

PD: No te fijes en el significado de las caritas. Sólo puse las más bonitas.


----------



## Mei

Gracias Betoreyes, 

Mei


----------

